# Probiotics treating depression and anxiety



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/are-probiotics-new-prozac

Article from Y!


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

I think the Chinese say that good health begins in the gut, and as we are mostly food processing machines that stands to reason. Stress and poor diet can lead to lots of problems :

http://paleodietlifestyle.com/preventing-and-healing-tooth-decay/

You also hear about how problems like "leaky gut syndrome" can actually effect mental function, causing issues like lethargy and brain fog from food intolerance.

I've recently started brewing my own water kefir, which is said to be a probiotic superfood that colonises the gut far more effectively and with many more strains of good bacteria then regular probiotics. (It's also quite easy to make and cost effective.)

http://chriskresser.com/kefir-the-not-quite-paleo-superfood

I does give me a good gut feeling


----------



## Vitellius (Jul 18, 2013)

I take probiotics every day, no change


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, it's not going to solve any emotional problems, but these problems often go hand-in-hand with neglect or abuse of health and we can end up in this downward spiral. I do find avoiding certain foods helps my clarity, but it's more of a physical issue. You're always going to be in a better position for dealing with problems if you are healthy tho. Certainly I've abused my guts over the years and I'm trying to improve things.

As a bonus, realising how easy it is to brew with kefir grains (a complex bacteria and yeast culture) has made me realise how simple it would be to make home brew! I threw together 3 litres of ginger beer today and it's fizzing like crazy! Cost nothing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

Update.

That home brewed ginger beer was pretty strong. About 8% I reckon. 

Gonna brew some more.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Update 2:

Well, I've been drinking kefir water everyday for some weeks now, and I have to say I have noticed a significant difference in my general well-being, and for the cost of a bag of sugar every couple of weeks it works out much cheaper than any shop-bought probiotics.

They don't make for much of a pet -when you throw a ball they don't chase it and bring it back- but if you feed them they feed you. It's a nice symbiotic relationship.


----------

